# wall tools



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

really made my day this morning "Christmas eve" when my order showed up at my door !! :thumbup:

THANKS WALL TOOLS !!:yes:

merry Christmas everyone !! :santa:


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

What did you get?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

RenoRob said:


> What did you get?


I might say my guess would include some things he's been waiting over a year for from another online supplier.

But that might be a sensitive spot still, so I won't. :whistling2: 

Merry Xmas to you as well, drywall guy. Glad things are working out well in that direction for you now.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

not the item ive been waiting for for over a year....i ended up getting that stuff else where a while ago.........still never got my $$$$back from drywall zone..... enough on that subject!!!!!!!!!

after thinking about it for a while and watching a vid from pres. tapeing i got a homax banjo and the inside corner app. going to work on getting boxes next.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Good stuff! I have been thinking about getting a homax......


----------

